# Ribs and Beans



## Winterrider (Dec 5, 2018)

Got a rack of spare ribs ready and a batch of Dutch's beans.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Used Al's perfect rib technique, turned out pretty good. Didn't get the smoke ring I was looking for, oh well try-try again.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
     Beans are "fabulous" . Will certainly do again.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 5, 2018)

Ribs and beans. What else does a person need?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 5, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Ribs and beans. What else does a person need?



More. o_O


Looks great Winterrider!
I mixed some Dutch's beans with some Pulled Pork for dinner last night. :rolleyes:

I "doctored" my batches of Dutch's recipe. 3 - 16.5 cans of Bush's Beans, + one of black beans (drained), and a cup of organic Maple Surple. Holy Mackerel, is that ever keepin them coming back!
Plus this time, I had Home Cured BACON trimmings to use, instead of store bought bacon. Nothing like finding a nice chunk of smoky bacon in your mouthful to chaw on.
I can eat a 17 ounce pint just by myself.
Makes me Sir Poops a Lot :eek:


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2018)

Winterrider What kind of smoker are you using?
Ribs & Beans look good
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice job! 
That is my favorite meal!
And yours look delicious!
If your using an electric smoker, you won't get a smoke ring.
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

I think that probably is my deal for no smoke ring...


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 6, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> I think that probably is my deal for no smoke ring...



I think smoke rings are over rated.
What does a smoke ring add to taste?

Nothin.
Nice set up Winterrider.
Mine grew a 4.3 Cu Ft Curing and Beer fridge under it last week.
I also have my nuts in it, and my Al's pickles.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

I thought about fridge underneath,but mounted Auber PID under front edge also. Didn't want to go any higher, little tippy. Can just pull hose off and re-install chip tube if wanted with this setup and all contained.


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> I think that probably is my deal for no smoke ring...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can try adding some charcoal to the pellets.
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

I may just try that, thanks Richie.
 It's just an appearance thing I know. :D


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 6, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> I thought about fridge underneath,but mounted Auber PID under front edge also. Didn't want to go any higher, little tippy. Can just pull hose off and re-install chip tube if wanted with this setup and all contained.



Yup. But mine isn't moved around, so no tipping factor.
The OEM guts in mine were of no use to me, so I removed them and use my "Mailbox Mod" exclusively for my smoke.
The guts are stored away. (Not sure why.)
I do use the OEM water pan (dry) to help distribute the heat and smoke.

I have a new PID, because I wrecked my Inkbird. So now I have a PID I can use with mine when I get it built into an enclosure. Much better range, much better control, many more possibilities.
I used my MES 30 on it's 100° setting to sm00ken my Bacon. Worked fine.  At the 4 hour mark the IT of my slabs was at 90°. So as long as below 100°, cold sm00ked.

Mine is generally evolving, but you can see where it is at HERE.


----------

